
Consumer psychology and the problem of fine-print fraud - hhs
https://www.stanfordlawreview.org/print/article/consumer-psychology-and-the-problem-of-fine-print-fraud/
======
User23
If you've ever been in this kind of a situation, get yourself a lawyer. I've
had $250 worth of legal services save me over $20,000 due to an unfair
contract. The other party knew they didn't have a leg to stand on, but until I
got the lawyer they wouldn't deal. As soon as I did we reached a perfectly
fair settlement.

